# GAD and SAD



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So I posted this on another thread and its really got me thinking. I was diagnosed with GAD and not SAD, so maybe I dont belong on this site? I dont think its possible to have both, at least from what Ive researched online. But I do have problems in social situations. Im terrible at making conversations and it scares me. So maybe that is SAD? But at the same time I like being around people and being seen in public, even though I dont want to interact with anyone. So does that mean I cant have SAD? Ah Im really confused and I feel like maybe I shouldnt be on this site.

Any thoughts or people with similar problems? Thanks for your time. :afr


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I have both. My GAD is worse and that's what I take medication for. You can definitely have both. I don't see why anyone would say you couldn't.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

I have both as well and they tend to feed of each other.


----------



## MrBik (Nov 9, 2011)

I have SAD, GAD, bipolar and general depression.

I find they all overlap a little bit, but in terms of SAD and GAD, I find my SAD is only triggered by specific social interactions, especially confrontation, whereas my GAD is a fairly consistent ongoing 'always there' type anxiety.

I too enjoy a lot of social aspects and desire to be out amongst it, for me only certain behaviors in people trigger my SAD. Both are manageable with treatment.

If you are confused and upset, you should definitely be on this site, most of us here are too 
It's good to read / learn as much as you can about what you suspect you have, talking to a health professional is highly recommended.
Best of luck


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

GAD is diagnosed much more often than SAD, and it's a "safer" diagnosis for a psychiatrist to write down, so it's often the diagnosis given to those with social anxiety. Working in mental health and knowing a lot of psychiatrists, I find that many of them don't notice the symptoms of social anxiety, or they'll label it as "anxiety disorder NOS" (not otherwise specified) because that's easier than asking the pointed questions necessary to come up with the SAD diagnosis. 

But anyway, you can absolutely have GAD and SAD at once.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

It's very possible to have both!


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> GAD is diagnosed much more often than SAD, and it's a "safer" diagnosis for a psychiatrist to write down, so it's often the diagnosis given to those with social anxiety. Working in mental health and knowing a lot of psychiatrists, I find that many of them don't notice the symptoms of social anxiety, or they'll label it as "anxiety disorder NOS" (not otherwise specified) because that's easier than asking the pointed questions necessary to come up with the SAD diagnosis.
> 
> But anyway, you can absolutely have GAD and SAD at once.


This hits the nail on the head:yes


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I was under the impression that you couldnt have both disorders. And I guess I shouldnt take the doctors diagnosis too seriously, they dont always know everything. Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> I have both. My GAD is worse and that's what I take medication for. You can definitely have both. I don't see why anyone would say you couldn't.


This. I was diagnosed with depression and anxiety, which I assume means GAD. Not officially SA. I have Xanax to help with my anxiety.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

LynnNBoys said:


> This. I was diagnosed with depression and anxiety, which I assume means GAD. Not officially SA. I have Xanax to help with my anxiety.


Yes, anxiety and depression tend to go hand and hand. My GAD comes in the form of worrying about burglaries, robberies, car accidents, fires, accidental deaths, and other fun subjects. I was prescribed Cymbalta and Xanax. The latter to be taken as needed for panic attacks.


----------



## Mokxie (Nov 16, 2011)

I've been diagnosed with both, as well. I think the biggest confusion here is that having SAD doesn't mean you don't _like_ being around people. It means you're _afraid_ to be around people. I often find myself feeling rather lonely but also too afraid to open up.

SAD makes me worry about talking to others and just how I appear to everyone around me.

GAD makes me worry about things not related to social situations like whether I'll ever find a job despite having an education, medical situations, etc..


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

In 2001 I was diagnosed with "GAD with mild depression and a little bit of social anxiety." There are so many overlaps it's hard to stick a person under one specific label.


----------



## Neptunesea (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a behavioral science major and i can tell you ppl who have a personality disorder or phobia just don't have one condition. Many people have more than one condition and indeed all of them have the same underlying causes: cognitive fusion, experiential avoidance and negative beliefs. Which is why almost all personality disorders can be effectively treated with Cognitive Behavioral therapy because they are all related!! They're not islands! If you have one you can develop another!


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been diagnosed with both GAD and SAD by different psychiatrists. I don't think I have GAD to be honest but I don't want to piss off my current psychiatrist who thinks I have GAD and not SAD, primarily because I have other problems (sensory, etc.) that may be contributing to making my anxiety look like GAD. I still think the criteria seem to be a bit subjective and overlaping but here's a description (see attachment) of 3 individuals with each of the following diagnoses:
SAD without GAD
GAD without SAD
GAD with SAD
http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/data/Journals/AJP/3869/08aj1193.PDF


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep, my latest diagnosis (there have been a few over the years) was very specifically "panic disorder and agoraphobia." The order mattered, apparently.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Official diagnoses for me are General Anxiety, Social Anxiety, Insomnia, and Major Depression. So it's definitely possible.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Necrobump bc this thread is relevant to me, @*KelsKels*

My psychiatrist also diagnosed me with GAD instead of SAD. Though I feel people are the most overwhelming stress I have, he put me down as having general anxiety.

Though, I will say, that when I talk to my therapist, she instantly agrees. Despite me self-diagnosing by simply saying it, I think she's caught on. And maybe has a realization that GAD and SAD easily go together. I would argue that if you have GAD, then SAD is more than likely included because people can be a big part of our world. But I'd argue SAD doesn't always necessitate GAD due to it not being a general thing.

I will say that a couple posters surprised me by telling me that it's supposedly easier for a psychiatrist to diagnose GAD over SAD. Which is especially odd to me because I just read a stat that shows GAD at 17% and SAD at 22% diagnosis of anxiety disorders.

Anyways, I feel I have both, but lean heavy on people. They definitely cause me the most anxiety. I've been dealing with it since at least 13.

Edit/P.S.: I honestly was looking for people who experience both on Google and it led me back here. SAS: always the end of the circle.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

You can most definitely have both. I've been diagnosed with SAD and GAD, several times over by different psychiatrists. Some at inpatient psychiatric hospitals I've been in, and some outpatient. I have Social Anxiety when I'm (obviously) in social situations that trigger me....there are probably a dozen or more of them, at least. And for Generalized Anxiety it can be just me, by myself, sitting in my apartment thinking about something that triggers anxiety....it could be my kids, my job, an ex, anything...sometimes I don't even know what triggers it and that can be kind of scary. Sometimes flashbacks, sometimes PTSD is all a part of it. Nightmares can trigger it, they can make me have anxiety for the rest of the day when they're really bad...thank God they haven't been bad in a while.

I've been able to figure out what some of my triggers are (through a whole, whole lot of therapy) and I think that's half the battle. Meds have also helped me a lot. Meds seem to help me more with the GAD and the neurotic kinds of anxiety....the stuff that seems to come out of nowhere. Like when I wake up at 3:00am and cannot stop worrying about my kids. My meds have taken care of that for the most part. Yeah, I still wake up in the middle of the night (or don't sleep at all, like tonight lol) but the meds really do help me with that part of it.

There's no such thing as a magic pill oc. I still have a whole, whole lot of anxiety. One of my biggest is cold approaching, or asking out a crush on a date, for example but I very rarely do that anyway lol. Public speaking causes most people anxiety but to me it causes my anxiety to go off the charts, beyond manageable. So I still have anxiety but I've learned what I can manage with meds, and what I have to (try to) manage on my own through therapy.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

@JustThisGuy

This was one of my first posts! I know now I definitely have both gad and sad. I just am always afraid of pretty much every thing. I have a doctor appointment today for anxiety and I fear driving there, parking, checking in, talking to the Dr, getting meds. I am just always afraid of something going wrong. But I am also extremely afraid of judgement and talking to people, especially strangers. I went to the store yesterday by myself, and along with the fear of driving there and all other things, I was afraid everyone was watching me. I'm only saying this as an example... I think gad can cause sad because of the same reasons you already listed. I don't know if other people have the same experiences I've described.. but general anxiety for me is just exhausting. It means being afraid of everything at every turn, even things others would never think about, so of course people would be included. It is hard to live with.. that's for sure. I feel like I can very easily become agoraphobic. If you want to talk to me about it you can message me anything any time.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I too have GAD and not SAD but social anxiety is a big issue for me. GAD includes anxiety over a lot of things, which can include social situations.


----------



## Maritome (Apr 18, 2016)

I have GAD and Depression. The GAD affects my social life enough for me that I feel I can relate to people with SAD.


----------

